# NDS R4/M3 Simply Forum



## teapea (Jan 8, 2007)

since they are both pretty much identical - will have the same skins and the same homebrew compatibility (as well as there now being a way to use each others firmware on each card) 

would it make sense to make the R4 sub forum an R4/M3 Simply forum? 

a lot of info is being repeated in both - and 1 central forum for homebrew questions, as well as skins might make more sense?


----------



## AionSkull (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh good, im glad this is allready here. I second the motion, or something.
but possably the R4 forum should be renamed to R4/M3 Simply, so discussions about other M3 hardware still have a place. 
I brought this up over in the M3 forum... 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=427...25&#entry545325


----------



## mcbey (Jan 21, 2007)

i'll third it


----------



## CatScam (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree, all these 2 sections are doing is contributing to the same question again & again.
Not to mention giving the whiners a place to cry *“Do a search”*


----------



## cory1492 (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(CatScam @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> I agree, all these 2 sections are doing is contributing to the same question again & again.
> Not to mention giving the whiners a place to cry *“Do a search”*


Do a searh, nobody is complaining...


----------



## AionSkull (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CatScam @ Jan 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, all these 2 sections are doing is contributing to the same question again & again.
> ...



im lost... what?
I agree with CatScam
I am confused by cory.


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE(AionSkull @ Jan 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cory1492 @ Jan 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CatScam @ Jan 21 2007 said:
> ...


Tis simple. Just do a barrel roll, then do a search.


----------



## AionSkull (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Jan 22, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it's fine as it is. The two products are the same now, but there might be more significant differences between the two in the future.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with Psyfira and seen as they are now seperate again...., although I will say I wish people would post things like new/updated DLDI enabled homebrew news and in the rom hacking/development section rather than the r4 one.


----------



## AionSkull (Jan 22, 2007)

yes but they will still be the same hardware... just becuase they have removed the solder point doesnt change anything (they are just hideing it, and it will porbably only be a matter of time before we find a way around it anyhow).... most people wont be soldering them anyways.

and because they are the same hardware, they will be running software the same way, and the same problems will occur on them. 

and thats why the forums should be the same. so the information about them can be in one spot and not double posted with half of the people only getting half of the information.


----------



## Opium (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 22 2007 said:


> I think it's fine as it is. The two products are the same now, but there might be more significant differences between the two in the future.



You're exactly on the money. Even now with the new batches there is no way to swap between M3 and R4 anymore. The differences will come in time.


----------



## captain^k (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Psyfira and FAST6191


----------

